# Snacking on dead bird - should I worry?



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci did not come when I called her from the yard - just sat and looked at me.
I went out to see what that was about and she had a somewhat mangled small bird in her mouth. It looked fresh so I don't know if it died and she found it or if she caught it (her favorite outdoor hobby is bird chasing and she is fast!)

My question is - can they catch something from birds? 

I am thinking that I would rather she not lick my face tonight. Tomorrow should be OK!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yuck....birds are nasty - I think I'd call the vet in the morning - and maybe brush her teeth tonight!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:nono: Luci!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Did she actually break the skin and start eating it? I think she will be fine if she was just mouthing it.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think she did break the skin - I didn't see any blood.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yuck, Anne! I can't believe that pretty little girl would do something like that! That is a 'boy' thing!  Sorry, I am no help. I hope she will be OK. No, I would not be letting her kiss me tonight either!

Off topic - is it still raining? Been hearing about all the rain and flooding from friends and family in Mt.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Having a pup who has carried a roadkill squirrel for 3 blocks in a jaw death grip before I got the nerve pry it from his mouth with a clean poop bag as a glove, I can say she'll probably be no worse for wear and unlikely even a change in pooping consistency or appetite. Since I never saw those changes, I never worried. 

My little guy is a determined bugger and finds all sorts of crazy discarded food on our walks - half a lasagna, a wheel of Brie, grilled cheese sandwich, bag of chips, mostly empty jar of peanut butter, half-eaten mcdonalds (he dove under the car to retrieve the bag), and occasionally dead animals - luckily he's learned the Drop It command. But when he gets something good he knows he shouldn't have, he runs way up ahead of me with a distinctive swagger and hopes I don't notice. I do notice but darn if it isn't adorable.

Now, the time my little guy ate the bag of cat treats (that my cat knocked off the counter - they totally work together) - that was a different story. He wasn't regular for 3 days.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Before Yogi got the hang of catching and releasing Doves he ate a few, yes you could hear the bones breaking he was not a year at the time, I called the vet who got a good laugh. The vet told me just to watch him but wild birds are not usually a problem, Pigeon's are a different story in the city they are often poisoned and that is a problem.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it is at these moments I use the petz life spray!!!!! and the sink for a muzzle wash. 

I would call the vet and ask. but I am sure she is ok!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

i am laughing becuase I can TOTALLY relate.... Kipper just got ahold of a mole- I am positive that Sadie caught it but he delighted in chewing on it until DH finally went to see what he was doing (he was supposed to be watching him while I took my daughter to a pool party). I have watched for changes with eating/pottying but haven't seen any so I am going with he is fine...... although I did not take kisses from him Sunday Evening uke:


----------

